# BBS Wheel Sale



## MikekiM (May 10, 2002)

I just wanted to let you all know we're having a huge sale on BBS wheels including the CH, RX2, RS2 and many other styles.

*BBS Sale *


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

OMG the RG-R's are cheaper than RX-II's?!

Mike, any word on the other forged wheels that Puresports may be getting?


----------



## MikekiM (May 10, 2002)

Ugh, I've emailed England almost biweekly, and they keep telling me that they're "coming"...

*sigh*.. I really want these wheels for myself too!


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

MikekiM said:


> *Ugh, I've emailed England almost biweekly, and they keep telling me that they're "coming"...
> 
> *sigh*.. I really want these wheels for myself too! *


As the Brits say... "Watch this space" :dunno: (I always think "Watch this space for what? What am I looking for?")

:yikes: those RG-Rs are cheap..... :drool:


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Awwww...I just dumped a ton of money into mods and now, when I'm almost out of play money, ya post a BBS wheel sale...Hmmm... go to the 'fest?...buy BBS wheels?...


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

in_d_haus said:


> *Awwww...I just dumped a ton of money into mods and now, when I'm almost out of play money, ya post a BBS wheel sale...Hmmm... go to the 'fest?...buy BBS wheels?... *


If you do both, maybe one of us could bring the wheels up to you and save you on shipping....  hehehe


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

doeboy said:


> *If you do both, maybe one of us could bring the wheels up to you and save you on shipping....  hehehe *


Ya, bring 'em up bolted on your car "Don't they look nice?"  I know you guys...no honor among thieves


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

in_d_haus said:


> *Ya, bring 'em up bolted on your car "Don't they look nice?"  I know you guys...no honor among thieves *


hahaha... :rofl:

I wouldn't do that.... but now that you mentioned it..... :eeps: :angel:


----------

